# Pine Oak Blobs



## JeffandTamara (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a pine oak in the front yard that we noticed last summer that started to get these blobs on it. I have a few questions....
(1) What are they, is this a common problem?
(2) Will they hurt/kill the tree?
(3) Can you treat them
(4) Will they spread. ( I think I know the answer to this one, I noticed another Pin Oak that has a few on it. But the Pin Oak right next to the infected one, does not have any YET!
(5) What should I do about this tree?

I would appreciate any insight into this.....
View attachment 181124

View attachment 181125


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe this?

MBG Integrated Pest Management

Gouty Oak Galls Fact Sheet -- Woody Ornamental Integrated Pest Management at Penn State

http://web.extension.illinois.edu/jackson/downloads/5600.pdf


----------



## JeffandTamara (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Buzz..I think You nailed it....


----------



## ch woodchuck (May 5, 2011)

Horned oak gall...

http://www.treelink.org/joa/2001/march/06_HORNED_OAK_GALL_eliason.pdf


----------

